# Update on billie jean



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I received the call from the vet today that I was hoping it would not be this bad. She has lymphoma and it is very aggressive. It has involved her liver, spleen and she has a mass in her chest. I have been crying all day and do not know which way to turn. The vet said she thinks it is too far advanced for chemo to do much good at giving her very much more time. Her protein level is low. We could use Prednisone for treatment, but we would have to take her off of her pain medicine (Rimadyl) and she thinks that would be very uncomfortable for BJ's hips. If we keep on the present course, giving her pheonobarb and rimadyl, and see how she does by loving her and keeping her comfortable would be the right choice until she gets bad and then we will have to make the choice to put her to sleep. It is so hard to believe that this happened this quickly, because she was to the vet in the beginning of February for a bad leg and knee, and tests were run when they sedated her to take x-rays and they thought there might be a possibility that she would need surgery. Everything was okey, except her liver count was up slightly and they wanted it redone in April. She progressed from that injury and did not need any surgery and was rechecked the end of February and she seemed to be okey. We took her in last week because she didn't want to eat one day and also to have the blood test taken to see what her levels were, due to taking pheonobarb and because it was elevated when she had her knee and leg injury. So I am told this cancer is very aggressive and it can happen like this. I am just sick, we just love her and I can't imagine not having her with us. My husband is very upset also. We got her from a rescue when she was four years old and she has been one of the sweetest dogs that I every had. I have had to put four dogs to sleep, but none of them from cancer. I know I am just rambling on but I am heartsick. I will appreciate any info or support from you guys. THANKS!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for the diagnosis for Billie Jean. I have been through what you are going through now. Savor the time you have left with your sweet girl. This cruel disease has claimed way to many of our sweet pups lives. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no real advice or experience with this, but wanted to let you know how sorry I am for this dredful diagnosis. You ans Billie Jean will be in my thoughts and prayers. Love her and spend as much time as you can with her wth whatever time you have left.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you received this terrible diagnosis. I know that you are devastated. Try to take as many pictures of her as you can. I haven't had experience with cancer yet. We've been very lucky. But when Golda was diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure, we took as many as we could. Sending thoughts and prayers for your Billie Jean and you and as many comfortable days as possible.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Of course you're heartsick, that's such rotten news. If you want to try prednisone, there are other pain medications that can be given with a steroid, such as Tramadol. One of my vets always says that she never lets a dog go to the Bridge without first trying some prednisone, so you may want to discuss that with your vet. My advice is to keep making sweet memories, let her have all the things she loves to eat and go to all the places she loves to go....and treasure the time you have. I'm so very sorry.....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I know what you are going through as I lost my Lucy to cancer just 3 months ago. 

I know you will do everything you can to keep her comfortable and free from pain. 

Give her all the treats she loves to eat. Take her to all her favorite places. And take lots of photos of your sweet Billie Jean. 

I am sending prayers that she will be in no pain. I am also sending prayers for you and your husband to be as strong as you can during this heartbreaking time 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that it is Lymphoma. My story was similar last month. My girl had an untreatable form of Lymphoma and all I could do is keep her comfortable. It is heartbreaking. Just love her as much as you can, spoil her, take lots of pictures. Then hopefully you will be ready to let her go before it gets bad.

I can feel every emotion you are going through right now. Mine is still very raw. Just know we are here for you and Billie Jean.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Billie Jean got that diagnosis. I have no advice for you, just wanted to let you know you are all in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Billie Jean*

I am so very sorry for the terrible news you received about Billie Jean.
We just lost our Smooch and Snobear last year -Smooch to lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma and Snobear to hemangiosarcoma-both presented VERY QUICKLY. We chose to put them to sleep and were with them as they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge-this was the greatest gift we could give them.

Watch over Billie Jean, sleep with her if you can, feed her anything she likes, and take lots of pics and tell her you love her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You can turn to us here.

I am so very sorry - my heart broke as I read that. I had been hoping it would be much better news, too. This is such a horrid disease that takes so many of our dear souls.

I know you'll do everything to keep BJ comfortable and happy, and make sure she knows how loved and treasured she is. 

We're here for you whenever you need.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How utterly and completely heartbreaking this must be for you. In your shoes, I might let BJ go sooner rather than later to avoid putting her through what would otherwise lie ahead. 

Love her, as we know you do, and savor every minute you have left, but when the time comes, let her go with all your love wrapped around her. You will hurt then, but she will be at rest and without pain, watching over you forever.

With hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry your sweet girl Billie Jean has cancer. Make the most of the time you have with her, cherish each and every day. My heart goes out to you,


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry about billie Jean's diagnosis.

Copper died from some from of metastasized cancer (but I suspect lymphoma) last October. He had been on rimadyl, supplements, etc. for arthritis. In July his orthopedic vet recommended we start him on prednisone since the NSAIDs weren't working as well. He had to be off the Rimadyl for a week to 10 days before starting the prednisone, but he did very well with his arthritis and pain on just prednisone.

I think it would be worth a try at this point. Is there another vet you can ask? I know Copper's ortho vet and other specialists seemed more up to date on his many issues than his regular vet.

He also was very happy right up to the end. It broke my heart of course, but he never showed any signs of distress or pain. His bladder started leaking and he couldn't stand so I had to take him to the vet for his final trip. He was even smiling on the table and ate an Arby's sandwich just before. It doesn't always end badly. It would be a good idea to discuss this with your vet and have some medications on hand to help if you need them when the vet isn't open.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of your messages, at this time I don't think she could go without paid medication for 10 days to start another form of medicine. We are trying to keep her as comfortable as possible, she didn't eat as well today as yesterday. She loves to go in our Van for a ride and that is what we plan on doing today. THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mausann*

Mausann

My heart breaks for you and Billie Jean-I know what you are going through.
I hope Billie Jean and you enjoy your van ride.
I know you will love her every minute!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to check in to see how your Billie Jean is doing? Hoping she's eating and spending some quality time with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mausann said:


> We are trying to keep her as comfortable as possible, she didn't eat as well today as yesterday.


An injection of B vitamins might help to stimulate her appetite and help her feel better. That worked for our Charlie when he refused to eat for a few days.

Holding you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking on Billie Jean. Sending prayers that she's ok. I haven't seen you update your post and just really hoping that it's because she's doing better.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know we trying to keep her comfortable and let her do the things she likes to do. Right now in the rain her Pop took her for a ride in our van to a breakfast meeting. She has been eating pretty good, we perked her appetite by taking her to McDonald's and getting her a hamburger and french fries. That was on Sunday. I made her hamburg and rice together yesterday and she is eating that, not alot but some. We are trying to give her meds with peanut butter on them or on a cracker with meds in the peanut butter. She goes outside yet to do potty things. It is so hard to see this, I am crying all the time. Spending alot of time with her rubbing her back and ears and telling her how good she is and we love her. I hope we have a few more good days with her. Thanks for caring and asking, it means alot. Mausann


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs to you. Praying you have many more good days together.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to hear that she's eating better and still has interest and enjoys her favorite treats. I'm so sorry that you and your girl Billy Jean are walking this sad path. The things that you're doing for her is so important. You will look back and be thankful that you spent this quality time with her savoring each moment. Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You are being so wonderful and loving for Billie Jean. Bless you.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

So very sorry to hear the sad news. My heart is heavy reading your post and eyes filled with tears. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mausann*

Mausann

Checking in on Billie Jean and you.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

*Billie Jean*

Just wanted you to know we had a good day with her, we went for a long ride in the van, which she loves, and she ate very good today - more than she has been. Her back legs are weak, but when she gets up she walks, not fast, but she likes to go out in her yard to do her business and walk around. We had her at McDonald's today for a hamburger, which really perks her up. I hope we still have more good days with her. We are trying to make her happy, like she has made us!! THANKS AGAIN FOR CARING!! Mausann


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad she is still having good days. Having lost a pup to this horrible disease I know you have to savor every second you can. Please continue to keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mausann said:


> Just wanted you to know we had a good day with her, we went for a long ride in the van, which she loves, and she ate very good today - more than she has been. Her back legs are weak, but when she gets up she walks, not fast, but she likes to go out in her yard to do her business and walk around. We had her at McDonald's today for a hamburger, which really perks her up. I hope we still have more good days with her. We are trying to make her happy, like she has made us!! THANKS AGAIN FOR CARING!! Mausann


That sounds like a great day. I love that you're giving her her favourite burgers. I hope she has many more of these wonderful days.

And we definitely do care.. so please do keep letting us know how she's doing. Sending her good wishes... :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad she is still having good days with you. Cherish them. And when the good days stop, listen to your heart - and hers - and kiss her goodbye. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that you both had a great day today! Sending thoughts and prayers that you have many more good days!


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

Mausann,
I am so sorry to hear about Billie Jean, but glad that you are having a good time yesterday. My golden is going through some tough time as well. I feel the pain that you are going through. Pamper her, spoil her. Hopefully there will be lots more good days!


----------

